# A4 b8 wheel bolt torque settings



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

B8 2009 a4.........anyone got the torque setting in nm for the wheel bolts


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

85ft lb


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

120 Nm


----------



## vw754 (Aug 8, 2007)

thanks for the replys 120nm .


----------

